# Embellishment - How Much Is Too Much?



## cno64 (Jul 5, 2010)

While I love the current embellishment trend, I don't want to take it all the way to "tacky."
For example, I just bought a denim jacket with metallic embroidery on the yoke.
Does this mean that I should not wear an embellished top with the jacket, and skip a necklace?
Thanks!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Jul 7, 2010)

I would wear shiny with shiny just because I love OTT styles. But if you don't want to wear a necklace with it, why not pair it with some ultra blingy earrings?


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 29, 2010)

I think if there is too much going on with the outfit, it can look too busy.

If I wear a 'loud' jacket or whatever, I'll usually go for a neutral shirt/pants/skirt.

I also think it's a totally personal choice tho ... whilst I feel silly wearing too much bling, some people carry it off really well.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 1, 2010)

If all it has is metallic stitches, I actually think a similar metallic finish on some part of the outfit would make it more put together. but i do love flashy stuff


----------



## rrx2wm (Sep 2, 2010)

In that case, I think you could still wear a necklace but skip the embellished top in favour of something a little bit more simple. Its really up to however much you feel comfortable wearing


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 2, 2010)

Anything else with it would be over the top I think. Not really a fan of accessorizing too much.


----------

